# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Exporter sous Excel une datawindow avec des reports (crosstab) dedans

## Deedoo2000

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un control datawindow qui s'appelle pdw_master.
Le dataobject de ce contrle est d_report_detail_intermediaire.
Ce dernier est compos de 3 reports (qui sont des crosstab) dans le champ detail.
Mon problme est que je n'arrive pas  les exporter sous Excel. L'impression marche bien en executant le script pdw_master.Print() mais je n'arrive pas  utiliser la mthode SaveAs dans ce cas prcis.
Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
Merci  ::D:

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

A ma connaissance, il n'est pas possible d'exporter au format Excel une dw composite. 
Par contre, on peut exporter chaque dw contenue dans la composite en faisant :



```

```

A+ Thig

----------


## Deedoo2000

> Bonjour
> 
> A ma connaissance, il n'est pas possible d'exporter au format Excel une dw composite. 
> Par contre, on peut exporter chaque dw contenue dans la composite en faisant :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Merci, a marche !
Par contre est-il possible d'exporter mes deux dwc dans deux feuilles d'un mme classeur excel ?

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

Directement depuis PB c'est pas possible.

Par contre, il doit tre possible de faire une macro sous Excel qui fait a et de lancer cette macro depuis PB en utilisant un OLEObject ...


A+ Thig

----------


## Deedoo2000

> Bonjour
> 
> Directement depuis PB c'est pas possible.
> 
> Par contre, il doit tre possible de faire une macro sous Excel qui fait a et de lancer cette macro depuis PB en utilisant un OLEObject ...
> 
> 
> A+ Thig


Ok merci !

----------


## Deedoo2000

Bonjour,

J'ai encore un problme avec ce point.
J'essaie d'crire les deux reports de ma datawindow dans une mme feuille Excel via un OLE.
Voici comment je m'y prends :

- je dclare en datawindowchild mes deux reports
- je rcupre le nombre de lignes et colonnes de mes deux dwc :


```

```

- je cre mon lien OLE


```

```

- je rends visible Excel


```
xlsheet.Visible = TRUE
```

- ensuite il y a un pb : je souhaite crer le fameux raccourci


```
xlsub = xlsheet.Application.ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets[1]
```

 (xlsub est dclar comme OLE)
Mais  l'xcution je rencontre ce message d'erreur : 


> Null object reference at line 80 in ue_export event of object w_imp_inter.


- je me dbarasse de ce message en n'utilisant pas xlsub et en crivant la ligne d'aprs entirement.

- je copie ma premire dwc


```

```

- je copie la deuxime, mais je souhaite le faire dans la mme feuille,  cot de la premire


```

```

- je sauvagarde le rsultat :


```
xlsheet.Application.Activeworkbook.SaveAs(ls_file)
```

Mais  l'xcution, au moment de sauvegarder j'ai ce message d'erreur :



> Null object reference at line 93 in ue_export event of object w_imp_inter.


Je dbute dans les OLE, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

----------


## vootbrain

LU,

Tu aurais plutt intrt  crer une datawindow "external", qui correspondrait a l'assemblage de tes deux dw. (tout faire  la main ^^)

De l, tu la charges en datastore et tu la remplis selon tes besoins ...


```

```

Puis, seulement aprs le remplissage de ta datastore (ac tes 2 dw) tu l'export avec ton save_as.

voot.

----------

